# bladder problems - in season



## Jan (Jan 30, 2012)

hi 
kutya has been in season for almost a month - finally nearing the end now.
I have noticed that during the month she has been weeing more - i guess to spread around her scent. this has not been a problem obviously.
however, recently she has started holding her wee and then when she goes she does a massive puddle. Again not that much of an issue. 

However, for the past couple of days, she has given no indication of wanting to go out, and then does a huge wee on the floor. Very uncharacteristic of her.
Just now, she did a huge puddle on the floor - no indication. came back inside and then weed from one end of the house to the other ! in drops as she ran!

Is this common at the end of the season or is it another health issue altogether?
any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jan (Jan 30, 2012)

forgot to say that kutya is 10 months old! and had no toileting problems before!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley is at the end of her heat right now and she had the same exact issue about a week ago. She peed on our couch (twice!) when she hasn't done that since she was a little pup. All is back to normal now, so I would just give it some time.


----------



## Jan (Jan 30, 2012)

thanks threefsh, that is so reassuring. I was starting to worry 
(bet you're really glad that her heat is over!! I can't wait until Saturday !)


----------

